# The Waterfall Bolero



## lindasuejensen (Nov 12, 2012)

I had an idea that I tried out about three times, unraveling when it didn't come out right. So some sleep and more thinking later, I am almost there. This one was done in a blush pink to match a new dress I got. I will let everyone know when I finish the pattern. It has tuck stitch lapels and then it is short rowed around the body to create fronts, backs and sleeves. Its minimal finishing is what I like best.


----------



## Krykit (Dec 10, 2014)

This is lovely ~ drapes beautifully! :sm11:


----------



## CdnKnittingNan (Nov 17, 2011)

Beautiful. Did you have a pattern or is this your creation?


----------



## LilgirlCA (Jan 22, 2011)

I like this - are you going to share the pattern when you get it finished?


----------



## triknitter (May 8, 2011)

Lovely!


----------



## susanjoy (Aug 13, 2013)

Very pretty!


----------



## lindasuejensen (Nov 12, 2012)

CdnKnittingNan said:


> Beautiful. Did you have a pattern or is this your creation?


This is my own original pattern.


----------



## LilgirlCA (Jan 22, 2011)

lindasuejensen said:


> This is my own original pattern.


It's beautiful - hope you can share the pattern eventually


----------



## CKnits (Jan 28, 2011)

I like it also. Talented job! Thanks for sharing.


----------



## luree (Feb 21, 2014)

That is so pretty.


----------



## sdBev (Jan 23, 2018)

Pretty


----------



## Hilary Mercer (Feb 24, 2015)

Fantastic!


----------



## Marilyn Dietrich (Mar 1, 2013)

Ooooooh I just love this. Please, please share a pattern. I need something that doesn't need all that seaming -- can't tell you how many of those are in my trash. I do all that work and then don't like the finishing and won't wear it. I'm sure that there are many others who would love this too. I'll be watching and hoping.


----------



## lin7353 (Sep 29, 2016)

That is lovely. I would pay for this pattern when it is available.


----------



## Sheltienut (Aug 13, 2015)

Beautiful. Would love the pattern when it is available.


----------



## susieknitter (Jul 14, 2011)

Very nice.


----------



## betty boivin (Sep 12, 2012)

LOVELY!


----------



## roamin in the gloamin (Mar 2, 2012)

You have done a terrific job on that and I love the colour too.


----------



## txgigi (Feb 19, 2014)

Lovely...would love the pattern


----------



## RWC Knits (Jan 11, 2014)

Gorgeous


----------



## Lise Paauw (Oct 17, 2013)

This absolutely gorgeous, love the colour and it matches your dress to a tee. Can wait for your pattern I have just the right yarn for it lol..????????????????????


----------



## malfrench (Apr 7, 2011)

Impatiently awaiting the pattern.


----------



## grommitt (Apr 12, 2011)

very nice work


----------



## roseknit (Apr 2, 2011)

stunning


----------



## prairiewmn (May 17, 2012)

Beautiful job and I too look forward to the pattern.


----------



## BARBIE-s (Sep 15, 2014)

It is really pretty !


----------



## lynchrose (Dec 19, 2016)

Absolutely gorgeous and the color is awesome. Pattern please when you finish. So talented.


----------



## sharronaw (Jul 12, 2013)

I think your bolero is perfect! The color is beautiful- you came up with a great idea. Sharron


----------



## modgejj (Apr 21, 2017)

That is really pretty and looks great with that dress!


----------



## kestrelz (Nov 29, 2011)

excellent


----------



## jeannesmom (May 27, 2016)

Oh....love this!!! Will you be sharing the pattern?


----------



## Patrice B-Z (Dec 22, 2014)

Very nice, I would definitely wear this!


----------



## becsnanny (Sep 2, 2016)

Please, please, please put the pattern on Ravelry. This is one I would gladly pay for.


----------



## Marie2 (Jul 31, 2014)

So nice. Good job.


----------



## wanna knit that (May 24, 2018)

Beautiful! Would love to see the back too. Hope you'll share the pattern!


----------



## ruthkrz (Jun 9, 2017)

Wonderful. Also would love this pattern.


----------



## Lainer's (Mar 31, 2016)

Absolutely Beautiful! I love the color!


----------



## vovobauer (Sep 26, 2017)

Beautiful!!!


----------



## pdljmpr (Dec 16, 2011)

Very nice!!!


----------



## imknitting (Apr 30, 2018)

Great. This pattern looks realy well.


----------



## nanad (Mar 9, 2011)

So So pretty love the blush pink would be beautiful in a lot of different colors. good job !


----------



## nanad (Mar 9, 2011)

So So pretty love the blush pink would be beautiful in a lot of different colors. good job !


----------



## nanad (Mar 9, 2011)

So So pretty love the blush pink would be beautiful in a lot of different colors. good job !


----------



## nanad (Mar 9, 2011)

sorry the double


----------



## keetza (Feb 6, 2016)

Gorgeous!


----------



## knittedfool (Mar 31, 2017)

Would also like this beautiful pattern


----------



## meknit (Dec 5, 2012)

Very pretty and I also like the colour, real nice work. hope you share the pattern.


----------



## gmomgil (Feb 11, 2015)

Very pretty


----------



## kwharrod (Jul 24, 2012)

Beautiful work. I, too, like the pattern and the way it drapes is perfect.


----------



## paulinen (Jun 26, 2018)

Love it.


----------



## Nanamel14 (Aug 4, 2016)

Very beautiful, I also can't wait for your beautiful pattern


----------



## jeannie2954 (Apr 19, 2011)

Beautiful and it is perfect!


----------



## GrandmaLiz (Dec 31, 2012)

Your bolero looks beautiful. As everyone has said, you have done a great job - lovely colour, a stitch pattern that suits the style and drapes beautifully. You should be really proud of what you have designed and knitted - well done.


----------



## daleech (Nov 28, 2011)

Beautiful job!


----------



## Catlady45 (Sep 6, 2014)

Its lovely, drapes beautifully


----------



## Susan-Knits-Too (Apr 18, 2013)

It’s gorgeous, love your idea and look forward to seeing a pattern if possible ????????


----------



## casers (Apr 1, 2011)

Patiently waiting for pattern too - stunning!


----------



## lindasuejensen (Nov 12, 2012)

OK, Here it is. I would like to see everyone's pictures when done.


----------



## casers (Apr 1, 2011)

Darn it - didn't realize it was machine knitted.
Wish I could get my hands on a hand knitted one
Maybe someday


----------

